# New Shrimp Strains (LondonDragon Look)



## Krishs Bettas (25 Jun 2010)

There are 2 new strains which came from the cherry shrimp i think here are the pictures.

Rili Shrimp 





It looks like a cherry shrimp and a snowball shrimp.

Blue Rili Shrimp




Both of them look really nice and very colourful.
But they are new strains so you won't be able to get some for a year at a decent price.
I want them so badly


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Jun 2010)

wow!!!! Me likey!!!

Who is breeding these?


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2010)

The first one looks shopped to me, something just doesn't look right. I can't be the only one who likes his critters dull though?


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2010)

just registered on that site, some of the new shrimp being bred are amazing.

The Starry Shrimp are something else>>


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2010)

The first one almost looks photoshoped, the back of it looks like a snowball! Got more info on them?

That Starry shrimp is something else too! Amazing really 

What about the Emperor Shrimp??


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2010)

The starry shrimp is pretty common at the minute, it regularly crops up in maidenheads and my local fish shop. 
That emperor shrimp looks baffling, looks like a marine?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> That emperor shrimp looks baffling, looks like a marine?


Haha is it indeed a marine


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The first one almost looks photoshoped, the back of it looks like a snowball! Got more info on them?



http://www.silaneshrimp.com


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2010)

It says in the text it's painted, so it sounds even more suspect to me!


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2010)

I believe it!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (27 Jun 2010)

If they are "painted" would the shrimplets have the same colour as the parrents then?


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2010)

Who knows, painted sort of means that it's exactly that, painted. If it's anything like the practice in painting fish then it's a disgusting, vile & reprehensible practice and should never be practiced. 

And no, if they're painted then the offspring wouldn't be the same.


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2010)

Gareth, I think you are taking the word painted out of context in this instance.
I believe he is using the word "painted" to describe how the colouring is on the shrimps shell rather than throughout its "insides".

I agree painting any livestock would be disgusting (I was shocked when only a few months ago I saw an LFS selling fish injected with fluoresecent dyes  ).


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
The "Starry shrimp" is a Sulawesi shrimp so would need to be kept in appropriate water. It is the _Caridina_ species also sold as "White Orchid". 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mlgt (28 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The first one almost looks photoshoped, the back of it looks like a snowball! Got more info on them?
> 
> That Starry shrimp is something else too! Amazing really
> 
> What about the Emperor Shrimp??



How does evolution decide the colours of this shrimp! What is the purpose besides possibly for mating rituals? How bizarre yet beautiful in a weird way


----------



## a1Matt (28 Jun 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> How does evolution decide the colours of this shrimp! What is the purpose besides possibly for mating rituals? How bizarre yet beautiful in a weird way



Communication, mate selection, and predator avoidance (maybe more?)

The camouflage aspect makes you want to chuckle at first... how can a critter be that lary for camouflage purposes!
Often the shrimp will have a 'host' anemone which it looks almost invisible when set against. 
Not sure if that applies to that particular shrimp, but google "crinoid shrimp" to see what I mean


----------



## mr. luke (29 Jun 2010)

That first shrimps has internal cysts....


----------



## oliverar (12 Jul 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> just registered on that site, some of the new shrimp being bred are amazing.
> 
> The Starry Shrimp are something else>>


Which site?


----------

